# Women's skin ages faster than men's: study



## MA-Caver (Oct 4, 2006)

Break out the Oil Of Olay ladies... 
http://health.yahoo.com/news/167313


> *Women's skin ages faster than men's: study*
> October 3, 2006 05:21:54 PM PST
> Women's skin ages faster than men's, according to a German study using a new laser-based technique to measure damage from sun exposure and aging.
> The study, published in Optics Letters, a journal of the Optical Society of America, was based on a new technique in which doctors shine pulses of infrared laser light to look at the deeper layers of the skin and measure aging.
> ...


Found that interesting .... But wonder if it's really true because I've seen guys that look a lot older than they really are based on their skin-texture, whereas some women I know look a lot younger than they really are. Guess it depends upon how much sun you get huh?


----------



## zDom (Oct 4, 2006)

I'm sure it also depends on your genes.

Some people age slower than others.

A study like this doesn't mean EVERY woman's skin ages faster than EVERY man's, just that, generally speaking, womens' skin ages faster then mens'.


----------



## Carol (Oct 4, 2006)

It doesn't show whether the difference is correlation or causation, but it does say that they were watching aging affects due to age AND sun damage.

Does a woman's skin age faster because she is female and such is biology?

Or does a woman's skin age faster because women may be more likely to subject their skin to more suntannign?


----------



## Jade Tigress (Oct 4, 2006)

> Women's skin ages faster than men's: study





> generally speaking, womens' skin ages faster then mens'.




Great. :shrug:

I think sun exposure, smoking, diet, alcohol consumption, all contribute to the appearance of age. Though there are now many supplemental, and topical treatments, that can help rebuild collagen and restore elasticity at the cellular level.


----------



## zDom (Oct 4, 2006)

Jade Tigress said:


> Great. :shrug:



Aw, it ain't all bad. Ya'll get to live longer, generally.


----------



## donna (Oct 5, 2006)

Maybe it is because of all the crap us women put on our faces to look "Young and bootifull" for all you men


----------

